#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Macedonsche Multikabel

## DrMatiz

Op tour in Macedonie, hier zie je de 14-kanaals multi die er buiten in het amfitheater gebruikt werd. De middag voor de voorstelling in de avond heeft het enorm geregend, dit prachtige plankje, met aan beide kanten kroonsteentjes lag daar los in het zand. Zoals je ziet zijn aan de kant die naar de lampen gaat (rechts) alle aardingen keurig omgebogen. Maarja....wat kun je doen, buiten je acteurs te vertellen dat ze het beste een afstandje van de lampen kunnen houden???

Groet, M

----------


## Mark-LED

Prachtig, kan niet anders zeggen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

maar de kroonsteen is wel netjes op een plankje gemonteerd, tegen doorbuigen......

----------


## jurjen_barel

Hangt er vanaf of het de brake-in of de brake-out is.
Als het de brake-in is, heb je aan 1 aarde genoeg.
Sterker nog: er is maar 1 aarde-ader in de multikabel.

Als het de brake-out is raak ik inderdaad liever de lampen aan als er spanning op staat.  :Frown:

----------


## LichtNichtje

en als je goed kijkt, zit er aan de onderkant ook nog een kroonsteentje

----------


## Speakertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Hangt er vanaf of het de brake-in of de brake-out is.
> Als het de brake-in is, heb je aan 1 aarde genoeg.
> Sterker nog: er is maar 1 aarde-ader in de multikabel.
> 
> Als het de brake-out is raak ik inderdaad liever de lampen aan als er spanning op staat.



Maakt niet uit wat het is, als ik zoiets ergens zou aantreffen dan zou degene die dat gemaakt heeft persoonlijk een trap onder ze hol krijgen. Dit gepruts geeft geen zekerheid tot veiligheid en het betrouwbaar werken van een installatie (bij nat weer)

Zou dit alles netjes in een spatwaterdichte kast zitten en alles goed geaard, dan zou het enigzins nog kunnen, hoewel ik liever een klemmenlijst zie zitten. :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik had het voornamelijk over de aarding.  :Wink: 
De topicstarter zei namelijk: 



> citaat:Maarja....wat kun je doen, buiten je acteurs te vertellen dat ze het beste een afstandje van de lampen kunnen houden???




Wat betreft de kortsluitinggevoeligheid ben ik het 100% met je eens. [B)]

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik vind dit maar een eng plaatje  :Big Grin: .
Ik zou lekker in de plassen gaan stampen met zo'n geval op de grond.

----------


## Speakertje

Laat staan als er iemand in de bosje staat te zeiken boven op dit mooie dingetje, dan loop de de rest van de week met een ****** !! (Hoewel dit volgens de myth busters niet kan)

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik heb een dergelijke constructie ook eens in Barcelona gezien op een festival: kroonsteen om de 63A krachtstroom aan te voeren.......

----------


## test12

Op deze manier hebben ze toch maar mooi een patchpanel uitgespaard.[8D]

gr. Herman

----------


## Upgrading your system

Hahahaha, daar wordt je idd ook wel erg blij van.. maar jongens, het is wel makkelijk, zo'n Patchpanel van 61 euricent.. wat zitten wij dan moeilijk te doen.. 

geisoleerde schroevendraaier, en patchen maar!!

----------


## rinus bakker

In Macedonie gelden dus ongeveer dezelfde 'regels' als in India:
"Labour is cheap" (~people are disposible!) maar "equipment is expensive".

----------


## Upgrading your system

Dat geeft een goed gevoel als je aan het werk bent daar Rinus..

----------


## Radar

In Irak doen ze het zo:

Daar mag dat, het is daar altijd droog.

----------


## dokter dB

in irak?
daar regent het wel vaak olie, maar ja dat geleidt niet...
was dat draadje nou de onsteking voor een bom?  :Big Grin: 

pff eigenlijk wel treurig om daar grapjes over te maken [xx(]

----------


## Speakertje

Zelfs een kroonsteen is daar nog te duur!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Radar_
> 
> In Irak doen ze het zo:
> 
> Daar mag dat, het is daar altijd droog.



Aan de voetsporen te zijn lijkt het wel de maan.  :Big Grin: 

Dan iig geen probleem dat de verkeerde mensen er rond lopen! [^]

----------


## LuxProDeo

Dan valt dit bij nader inzien nog wel mee:



Dit was in Teheran (Iran) in toch een behoorlijk grote schouwburg.
Achter de tape zit een reguliere blauwe CEE contrastekker.
De aders die erin gaan komen uit de kabel van een spot.
Is aldaar de gebruikelijke methode om een vloeraansluiting te verzorgen.

LuxProDeo

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Weetje wel wat dat kost
Een patchpanel of een kroonsteen is duurder dan bier daar dus ik weet wel waar die technischi voor kiezen hoor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Speakertje

Hoop niet voor ze dat ze echt vermogen proberen te trekken op die laatste foto, want dat kan geheid in de fik vliegen!!

----------


## Jugfire

Wel helemaal niet vervelend zijn maar:




> citaat:Belangrijk: ze gaan over jezelf, niet over een ander/ een ander bedrijf.

----------


## rene.derksen

@ Radar, een aarde draad is daar in ieder geval niet meer nodig als het zo op de grond licht  :Wink:

----------


## LJ_jacob

volgens mij zou het nog beter zitten als ze die stekker er afhalen, verkopen, de aders inelkaar draaien en isoleren, dan hou je nog geld over ook!

----------


## soundcheckfrits

gewoon illigaal aftappen[8D]   goedkoper kan niet

foei foei soundcheckfrits   zo denk je niet over andre mensen :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

jugfire:





> citaat:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wel helemaal niet vervelend zijn maar:
> 
> citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Belangrijk: ze gaan over jezelf, niet over een ander/ een ander bedrijf.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



wij staan er ook ZELF van te kijken.

Het lijkt me niet dat een iraakse firma of schouwburg uit iran er bezwaar tegen heeft dat wij hier even lachen om hun foutjes, bovendien, er wordt ook geen naam genoemd

----------


## Jugfire

ja vind zelf ook leuk om te zien hoe het in andere wereld delen gedaan worden, had laatst ook nog ergens zo'n zelfde soort foto alleen dan uit spanje of die richting.
Maar zoals in de topic omschrijving staat is dit forum bedoelt voor je eigen shames.

Het topic zou beter op zijn plaats zijn in het lounge/algemeen forum.

----------


## Upgrading your system

***, waar maak je je druk om.. Daar hebben we Mod's voor.. die zijn gek op verplaatsen, maar het lijkt me dat ze van deze shamefull pic's niet echt een probleem gaan maken in de hall of shame

----------


## Niels1987

mooie roemeense meterkast (van een klasgenoot gekregen) hij vertelde dat ie die langs de weg had zien staan en was gaan kijekn en kon em zo open doen... (beide leerling elektrotechniek)

----------


## Speakertje

Mooi stukkie paneelbouw :Big Grin: Alles netjes op dinrail gemonteerd en de bedrading in een koker[} :Smile: ] Metalen kast?? UIteraard zal deze ook wel goed geaard zijn!![B)]

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik zou ook die deur lekker vaak open en dicht doen. is goed voor dei blauwe draden [:P]

----------


## Speakertje

DAt hebben ze indd verkeerd bekabelt!!! Daar zijn andere manieren voor die geen kwaad kunnen.

Hier heb je nog een leuke stroom voorziening in Polen!!!



Zou er niet graag aan/mee werken!!

----------


## LJ_jacob

hahaha heb je uit dieselfde serie ook de foto van het doorgebrandde mespatroon waar men gewoon een stukkie VD-draad omheen heeft gewikkeld??

----------


## Upgrading your system

Nou een ander verhaal.. 

je bent op tour, en je komt in een theater/zaal waar dit soort situaties aanwezig zijn.. 
je laadt je bus laag en zet de handel in de zaal en trekt voor je je krachtstroom aan wil sluiten even de groepenkast open om te kijken hoe exact de alaktra zit aangesloten..

Wat doe je als je dit aantreft?? (je had natuurlijk van ter voren moeten kijken.. maar stel dat de situatie zo is)

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Ik zou dan ff naar de lokale dierenwinkel gaan een berg hamsters halen en flink wat tredmolentjes en wat dynamo's bij de fietsenboer. dan kom je denk ik verder dan met zon afgeragde groepenkast.

----------


## Dropsen

Toch alles aansluiten, maar wel zorgen dat bij enige schade alles wordt vergoed door de opdrachtgever/theatereigenaar/... 

Maar dan nog is dit natuurlijk niet echt kermis [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## ronny

het enigste wat ik dan zou controleren is de spanning en kijken of de nulgeleider en aarding nogwel vast zou zitten.  voor de rest werk je meestal met eigen verdelers, dus in geval van kortsluiting, lekstromen en overbelasting zullen die hun werk wel doen.

of je moet nog klaarspelen dat er een fatsoenlijk agregaat komt, maar dat lukt meestal niet meer een paar uur voor een show en wie zou het dan wel betalen...

mvg
ronny

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ja, precies Ronny, het is altijd moeilijk regelen in het buitenland.. in een contract neemje zoiets op, en er bestaat hier zoiets als keuring van installaties. 

Maar als een pool leest dat er een deugdelijke 63 amp aansluiting moet zijn.. ja, die ziet dat deugdelijk wat anders dan wij.. (helaas)

maar idd. aansluiten en even laten tekenen voor schade ed.. daar zijn ze voor [:P]

----------


## Speakertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ_jacob_
> 
> hahaha heb je uit dieselfde serie ook de foto van het doorgebrandde mespatroon waar men gewoon een stukkie VD-draad omheen heeft gewikkeld??



Even kijken!!

Deze bedoel je?

----------


## Speakertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> Nou een ander verhaal.. 
> 
> je bent op tour, en je komt in een theater/zaal waar dit soort situaties aanwezig zijn.. 
> je laadt je bus laag en zet de handel in de zaal en trekt voor je je krachtstroom aan wil sluiten even de groepenkast open om te kijken hoe exact de alaktra zit aangesloten..
> 
> Wat doe je als je dit aantreft?? (je had natuurlijk van ter voren moeten kijken.. maar stel dat de situatie zo is)



Alles aansluiten en jezelf uiteraard goed indekken voor eventuele risico's!!!

----------


## axs

even een kanttekening die de meesten hier wel over het hoofd zien...

In andere landen gelden andere 'normen' en kan het dus bv idd perfect toegestaan zijn om een metalen kast te gebruiken of staat het nergens beschreven dat je op een DIN-rail dient te werken etc...
en dan sta je daar met je contractje...  

(heb even de norm niet bij de hand, maar staat het in de NE-norm beschreven dat je op een DIN-rail dient te werken in de industriële bordenbouw?)

Dus daar toch even mee opletten voordat je begint te roepen dat het niet kan/mag.

----------


## LJ_jacob

whahahaha die ja :P

----------


## Speakertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Speakertje_
> 
> Mooi stukkie paneelbouwAlles netjes op dinrail gemonteerd en de bedrading in een koker[}] Metalen kast?? UIteraard zal deze ook wel goed geaard zijn!![B)]



Hier staat niet dat het moet!!??? Er zijn vele manieren in de paneelbouw  om iets op te bouwen/monteren, een andere manier van monteren/bedraden kan dus ook goed zijn!!

Die metalen kast?? Tsja ik hoop dat ze daar net zo slim zijn als hier en  dat ze dus een metalen kast aan de aarde "hangen"!!

----------


## moderator

ja, reageer jij ff lekker op jezelf...


stalen slot door mod!

----------

